# Will the LNB 1000.2 pull in the HD Channels on the East Coast



## flrp (Oct 8, 2007)

I am confused. My home is in Austin, TX, I upgraded to HD receivers and roof dish equipment with 1000.2 LNB in 2010 everything works great. When I travel in my RV on the east coast, Maryland and Virginia, I seem to have some problems picking up 129 which carries most of the HD channels on my portable equipment (same type of dish equipment as what I use at my home in Texas). Should I be using a different LNB (1000.4) on the dish for the east coast?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

East Coast is notorious for not "seeing" 129. We use a 1000.4 for 61.5, 72 and 77.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I get 129 fine in NC... but it is pretty low in the aiming... the dish on my roof for 129 is pointed down and towards the mailbox across the street. It might be something tricky to pick up on your RV, depending on how the dish sits on the roof.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

According to the map I'm looking at, the 129 CONUS beam doesn't cover part of Maryland and VA, so signal there may be tough to pick up, and iffy at points. You should be using a 1000.4 Eastern arc when out there, this will get you better reception in the NE part of the country.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Your best bet would be to get a 1000.4 dish and have both an EA and WA LNB for it, then you could choose what would work best in your situation. You have a much better chance of getting EA on the east coast though. 

I just moved to TX from VA in April, so I know exactly the differences - lower sight lines, and trees! In TX (Dallas area anyway) 129 is at 38* Elevation, in VA (Charlottesville area) 129 is only at 22* Elevation - much harder to pick up. 110 is only at 35* up there too. However the lowest bird in the EA - 61.5 is at 42* elevation. So the EA is typically much easier to get, but it all depends on the trees in the area too.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 1000.4 EA 3-LNB assembly won't fit on the 1000.2 dish, so I second gtal98's suggestion.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"gtal98" said:


> Your best bet would be to get a 1000.4 dish and have both an EA and WA LNB for it, then you could choose what would work best in your situation. You have a much better chance of getting EA on the east coast though.
> 
> I just moved to TX from VA in April, so I know exactly the differences - lower sight lines, and trees! In TX (Dallas area anyway) 129 is at 38* Elevation, in VA (Charlottesville area) 129 is only at 22* Elevation - much harder to pick up. 110 is only at 35* up there too. However the lowest bird in the EA - 61.5 is at 42* elevation. So the EA is typically much easier to get, but it all depends on the trees in the area too.


How does one get both the eastern and western arc on the 1000.4 dish?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

One would "have both an EA and WA LNB for it," swapping out as needed for the location and/or available line of sight.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless one's home market was on 77 (Austin is not ... locals are on 61.5 and 129) either a 1000.4 WA or 1000.2 should work. You don't need 77 unless your locals are on it ... aiming a 1000.2 or 1000.4 WA at 61.5, 72.7 and not getting 77 on the third eye should not be a problem.


----------

